# Rescued, Weber 22 1/2" Bar-B-Kettle / Bad Ass Tailgating Weber



## tom c (Oct 1, 2011)

Rescued, this Weber 22 1/2" Bar-B-Kettle from a neighbors trash a couple of years ago. I have been using it as a red neck fire pit.









You can see why I gave this old timer little chance of be any this other than fire pit, with the extra hole from where the leg socket had rusted off.








I almost gave up on her more than once, but couldn't commit the sin of sending her to the dump to rust away.








After spending many hours of deep though sitting in the bathroom, don’t lol, some of my best ideas have come sitting there. I though I can fix though hole with some pop riveted patches and some stove sealant.








I thought about buying a set of leg for a WSM, but at $40 that was more than I wanted to spend on the piece of trash. O I'm sorry I mean this neglected cooker of days pass. Then I remember I had aluminum straps in the corner of the garage that I saved from some cubicles that we trash at work 6 or 7 years ago. 

I got the torch out and started bending them.








Not perfect but close enough.








I used a floor jack to set the height and level this neglected cooker of day’s pass. then I placed the legs and mark the mounting holes.








This neglected cooker of days pass, was starting to show some live.








If nothing else I had a classy Red Neck Fire Pit.








I started to think, maybe this neglected cooker of days pass may have some cooking left in her. I figured after the years of neglect she deserved another chance, and bought her a SS flip side grill.








At this point I knew this neglected cooker of days pass had many more years to live. 

I clean up the rust and touched her up with some high temp paint. Made her a second side handle, Added new wood handle cover, buff her out and gave those sexy new leg a high temp painting.








She returned the love by cooking some nice steaks.








So just remember one mans trash, is another mans cooker.








Maybe I should try a pulled pork pizza, cooked on my Bad Ass Tailgating Weber..


----------



## pars (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow -- Great Save. !!
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 1, 2011)

That's totally awesome!

You ought to send Weber some photo's!

I bet they would be impressed!


----------



## jjwdiver (Oct 1, 2011)

Like Al said - send this info to Weber!  I would think they would reward such dedication in some way or another.  Nice job on that!

John


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 1, 2011)

GREAT Save!


Todd


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice find!!!


----------



## smokeamotive (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice rehab! I'd be willing to bet that your weber is at least 30 years old. Mine is @ 26yrs old and those bottom vents were part of the original weber design. After a few years they went to the butterfly style bottom vent. Again like Al said..... send pics to Weber.....never know!


----------



## tom c (Oct 1, 2011)

Smokeamotive said:


> Nice rehab! I'd be willing to bet that your weber is at least 30 years old. Mine is @ 26yrs old and those bottom vents were part of the original weber design. After a few years they went to the butterfly style bottom vent. Again like Al said..... send pics to Weber.....never know!


As I say it was very neglected, the date codeon her is ER = 1996 I think.


----------



## denny74 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow...thats awesome, a portable full size Weber. Nice work.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2011)

Man if you didn't live 12 hours away...I'd drive my old girl over for a, Daily Constitutional Conjured Facelift...JJ


----------



## big twig (Nov 9, 2011)

Real cool!


----------



## mr500 (Nov 17, 2011)

Tom C said:


> As I say it was very neglected, the date codeon her is ER = 1996 I think.


yupp ER is 1996.

[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]A: 1979
B: 1980
C: 1981
D: 1982
 [/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]E: 1983
F: 1984
G: 1985
H: 1986[/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]J: 1987
K: 1988
L: 1989
M: 1990[/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]N: 1991
O: 1992
P: 1993
EH: 1994[/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]EO: 1995
ER: 1996
EI: 1997
EZ: 1998[/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]EE: 1999
DD: 2000
DA: 2001
DU: 2002[/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]DT: 2003
DH: 2004
DO: 2005
DR: 2006[/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]DI: 2007
DZ: 2008
DE: 2009
AD: 2010[/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]AA: 2011
AU:2012[/font]


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn man that's a job well done right there!


----------



## roller (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice save and a great project...COOL !!!   Steak Cooker !!!


----------



## tom c (Nov 17, 2011)

Roller said:


> Nice save and a great project...COOL !!!   Steak Cooker !!!


Not only a steak cooker, it make a great fire pit.


----------



## tyotrain (Nov 17, 2011)

great save and nice build... Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## oemsh4 (Feb 11, 2012)

I just had to register on this site after reading this post,,,, I know its an old post but.... I think this is totally fantastic, I will definitely steal some1's thrown away Weber thanks to you. Hope you get many years out of it.

Kind regards, Craig from South Africa


----------

